# how to clean rocks



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

got some nice rocks from the beach today and want to put them in my vivs but want to know how to clean them first so thay are safe


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

hey,
you can use a 5 or 10 % bleach/water solution or you can cook it in the oven im not sure what the time and heat are but both ways kills the parasites...

(id recommend bleaching!!: victory


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I just soak in boiling water


----------



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

sokeing them now in a 5% bleach now so all i have to do is rines realy good to get ride of bleach


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi 

I soak mine in an antibacterial solution and then rinse and then bake.

Its best to bake after soaking rocks anyway, depending on what type of rock your using some can hold a lot of water and increase humidity in the viv.


----------



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

how long and what temp


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

I've never baked rocks!! Just scrub the muck off with good bleach and hard brush, rinse off thoroughly with boiling water, soak for a bit. Then allow to dry completely. I've only ever baked wood to be honest.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

LouiseK said:


> Hi
> 
> I soak mine in an antibacterial solution and then rinse and then bake.
> 
> Its best to bake after soaking rocks anyway, depending on what type of rock your using some can hold a lot of water and increase humidity in the viv.


Be very very careful baking rocks, certain rock types can explode if heated to quickly.


----------



## Michelle666 (Jul 13, 2007)

I use a scrubbing brush (like a nail brush) and a weak Milton solution...if its good enough for Babies, then its got to be good enough for my babies!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Michelle666 said:


> I use a scrubbing brush (like a nail brush) and a weak Milton solution...if its good enough for Babies, then its got to be good enough for my babies!


I do roughly the same but not miltons just washing up liquid.
I only use none porus rocks otherwise the chemicals may go in the rock to come out later as fumes when in the cage.

Stephen.


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

well i use trigene the stuff they use from hospitals and its not cheap stuff but it gets rid of all the diseses and viruses ect off them

Dale :smile:


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I stick mine on 100C, i don't prebake the oven so they heat up gradually  I leave it for maybe 20 minutes. You need oven gloves and somewhere heat proof to place it while it cools which can take several hours. 

Heat is the only thing you can be sure has pentrated the whole rock.


----------



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks will do that tonite thanks every one for your help


----------

